# Andreea Diaconu - catwalk oops Donna Karan SS 2014 NY x4 MQ tagged



## brian69 (10 Sep. 2013)

.







 

 




 ​


----------



## schiwi51 (10 Sep. 2013)

:thx: für das oops


----------



## Padderson (10 Sep. 2013)

so macht man ein oops - gute Arbeit Andreea


----------



## comatron (10 Sep. 2013)

Lenkt angenehm von dem ausdruckslosen Gesicht ab.:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (10 Sep. 2013)

Ist zwar ein oops, aber doch kein unbedingt Sehenswertes.


----------



## koftus89 (10 Sep. 2013)

danke schön.


----------



## Deineltan (13 Sep. 2013)

da guckt doch glatt was raus


----------



## huschi555 (14 Sep. 2013)

danke für den oops!


----------



## pfix (19 Sep. 2013)

Gut getroffen


----------

